# Dang! can't get on\e lousy mold out of this



## Fay Prozora (Mar 8, 2015)

Well my mold making stuff came and I did not get any full containers, they both were half empty! About 4 oz of product in each container and I needed 16 oz to make a bottle stopper mold and now I will not be able to use it at all. I wrote a review on the product and I am very unhappy and sent it to the seller. I paid about $41.00 and change for it too. That included the shipping. Shouldn't there have been enough for at least a bottle stopper mold? I don't get it.  Thanks for letting me vent a little bit .... Fay


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 8, 2015)

what exactly is your mold making "stuff"....silicone? I believe silicone will stick to silicone so if you were to get more you can just pour on top of what you've already done (assuming you haven't taken it out of the master) and then you'll have a mold good to go.


----------



## Curly (Mar 8, 2015)

You can probably make a mould with that unless you are wanting a multiple cavity mould. I would turn a plain blank (plug) a little bigger than the stopper size  you need and then find a container that is about 1/2 inch larger in diameter than the plug. Pour some of the mix in the container and after a few minutes to let any bubbles rise and pop. Then place the plug into the container and pour around the plug until filled to the top edge. A popsicle stick  pre-glued to the top of the plug will keep it from sinking to the bottom. When de-moulded you will have a silicone cup. Have you been to a cooking supply store to see if they have any Silicone mixing cups, cupcake or the bakeware that would work as a mould?

Have you a link to the add you bought from? It will clarify if their description was clear and accurate. Sometimes 2 part products are packaged to allow you to pour one into the other container and have room to mix.

If you ever come up to Vancouver I can tell you where I get silicone (Smooth-on Mold Max) for moulds.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Mar 8, 2015)

I got an answer from the seller and they are giving me a replacement at no charge and they even upgraded the shipping to a one day shipping.  What I have is the Easy Mold silicone Rubber stuff and I still have what I started sitting here so by the time the replacement comes, it should be cured so maybe I can pour the new one over the one I did earlier today. I'll let it stay put until the replacement gets here. I told them the shipping was excellent but there wasn't full containers, just 4 oz in each container and that was all. I should have gotten more than 8 oz of product... Come on,, even an old bag like knows that 8 oz doesn't amount to a pound of product. So I'm guessing they weigh it with the containers and packaging along with the box and not a pound of the product you make the mold out of. They apologized profusely about the whole situation. So the replacement will be here on Tuesday. Maybe I can find a different way of making a mold than what the instructions say to. I'm sure I was not supposed to add water as the instructions didn't say any thing about adding water.  I was happy once I got that email so we will see if I get full containers. I really do think this stuff would be good if it were enough. I haven't seen it in more than a pound of the stuff. We will see what happens.   Fay


----------



## Fay Prozora (Mar 8, 2015)

Curly said:


> You can probably make a mould with that unless you are wanting a multiple cavity mould. I would turn a plain blank (plug) a little bigger than the stopper size  you need and then find a container that is about 1/2 inch larger in diameter than the plug. Pour some of the mix in the container and after a few minutes to let any bubbles rise and pop. Then place the plug into the container and pour around the plug until filled to the top edge. A popsicle stick  pre-glued to the top of the plug will keep it from sinking to the bottom. When de-moulded you will have a silicone cup. Have you been to a cooking supply store to see if they have any Silicone mixing cups, cupcake or the bakeware that would work as a mould?
> 
> Have you a link to the add you bought from? It will clarify if their description was clear and accurate. Sometimes 2 part products are packaged to allow you to pour one into the other container and have room to mix.
> 
> If you ever come up to Vancouver I can tell you where I get silicone (Smooth-on Mold Max) for moulds.


 

I did use a little silicone cup cake thing and casted with that but it wasn't big enough. It's only about an inch and a quarter so not long enough for a stopper but it is big enough around to make a yo-yo so I might cast another one and give that a try for kicks. I wasn't trying to make multiple molds it was just a mold of one bottle stopper. So we'll see what happens when the replacement gets here.   Fay


----------



## Fay Prozora (Mar 10, 2015)

I got the mold replacement today and I was able to pour the mold I wanted to and there was a little bit left to make a small mold of some thing else. That made me happy. Now tomorrow we will see how it will turn out once I take it out of the master thing. If it works out, then I will buy more of the stuff if I can get it in a larger quantity. I sent the seller a nice thank you letter and for their understanding of my situation.   Fay


----------



## Fay Prozora (Mar 11, 2015)

The mold turned out great, but there is a weak spot and I might be able to use it just a few times. I have a nice bottle stopper blank made from that mold. I was out looking for pine cones this a.m. and stopped in Swains and found some 100% silicone calk stuff that is flexible so I might put a little of that on the mold over the weak spot to see if it will repair. I saw a post some where about that stuff being used to make a mold or I saw a video some where on you tube or some thing. Later will look for it. Going to lie down for awhile. An old nag like me needs to get a little rest.    Fay


----------

